
FAQ about Christoph Hellwig's VMware Lawsuit - solarengineer
https://sfconservancy.org/copyleft-compliance/vmware-lawsuit-faq.html
======
schallertd
This one is epic [http://www.linux-
magazin.de/var/linux_magazin/storage/images...](http://www.linux-
magazin.de/var/linux_magazin/storage/images/ausgaben/2015/06/gpl-
klage/abbildung-1/1063141-1-ger-DE/Abbildung-11.png)

